

KDE Releases Alpha Version of Next-gen Plasma Workspace - Tsiolkovsky
http://dot.kde.org/2014/04/02/kde-releases-alpha-version-next-gen-plasma-workspace

======
nemasu
This is exciting! Qt5! Interface looks simpler, reminds me of razor-qt which
is a good thing. Looking forward to release.

